# GSD pup mohawk-like coat



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

My 5 months old GSD is now having her mohawk styled coat.
She doesn't have any of it in the past few months. I wanna know if this is normal? is kinda curly and wavy. At what age does her coat stop to its full color and patterns? Will this wavy - curly coats gone soon?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if she's a stock coat the wavy coat should only last another few months... if she's a long coat - you'll be seeing weird things for another year. 

assuming she's a B/T or sable...
coat color/patterns usually set in btwn 1-1.5yrs... but a "bitch stripe" (grey ticking down the back and sometimes across the shoulders) can appear much later than that.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

both of her parents were double coat.
so what will happen? will take long to get into the final form of its coat??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Fockerboth of her parents were double coat.
> so what will happen? will take long to get into the final form of its coat??


eta: i just found your pics of maggie. she's a long hair stock coat, which means you'll be doing the "hair dance" roughly until two. there will be alot of awkward stages, but none lasting more than a couple months. my lh boys coat just stopped changing recently and he made two on dec 24.

they basically go from being a complete poof ball, to just poofy ears, to poofy ears/tail/paws, then the coat will start to grow out a little. there are so many variations in long haired gsd that its extremely hard to predict exactly what they look like. her parents are your best indicator.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Is the wavy part starting along the top of her spine? Sounds like the start of her adult hair coming in and that will come in over a month or so.

However coloring and patterns may take a bit longer as Camerafodder mentioned.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Is the wavy part starting along the top of her spine? Sounds like the start of her adult hair coming in and that will come in over a month or so.
> 
> However coloring and patterns may take a bit longer as Camerafodder mentioned.


yes yes it starts from line of her spine. its ugly just by looking at it because it longer compared to coats on other parts of her body!lols
will this take 2+ months to have her adult hair?
im so excited getting up early in the morning and seeing those weird but funny changes in her!lols
God, I love GSDs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Focker
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Everett54Is the wavy part starting along the top of her spine? Sounds like the start of her adult hair coming in and that will come in over a month or so.
> ...


yes, for her hair to go from puppy fluff, to silky sleek. however the length and color will take alot longer.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

BTW, @camerafodder: may i know what "hair dance" is?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: FockerBTW, @camerafodder: may i know what "hair dance" is?


lol
it just means constant movement & changes, so you dont know what you're gonna get for awhile. "ear dance" is a similar term to what puppies ears do before they stand erect. up one minute, down the next, crossing over, flipping backwards, etc etc...


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: FockerBTW, @camerafodder: may i know what "hair dance" is?
> ...


hahahah lol now i know what it means.
thank you all for the priceless infos!


----------

